# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  ¿Qué clase de truco de magia que te gustaría aprender?

## zeke

Estoy empezando un sitio web en la que me gustaría más información acerca de la magia y enseñarles trucos simples de magia. También estoy planeando la creación de una tienda de magia en línea y me gustaría saber qué tipo de trucos de magia que le gustaría aprender.

Espero oír de usted pronto.

----------


## Iban

Pues sí que empiezas con buen pie, amigo zeke.

Poque en este foro estamos en contra de la magia revelada por internet, al tiempo que, por encontrarnos aquí bajo la protección de una tienda de magia (Tiendamagia), no está permitido hacer publidad de otros establecimientos donde se vendan artículos de magia.

Así que has acertado dos de dos.

;-)

----------


## MagDani

Cierra el hilo tu que tienes los poderes

----------


## Iban

Ohhhh... poderes de lo oscuro.... yo os invocoooo...


(clic).

----------

